
.NET Core 3.0 will reach End of Life on March 3, 2020 - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/net-core-3-0-end-of-life/
======
davedx
We had a lot of pain upgrading to .NET core 3.0 and 3.1, there were some
subtle breaking changes (like dotnet build doing a restore whereas it didn't
before, causing nasty runtime issues with platform dependent dependencies like
SqlClient). If you haven't done the upgrade yet, plan plenty of time for it,
and smoke test the heck out of it before you go live.

Also ensure you're on the latest (1.1.1) version of SqlClient if you use SQL
Server.

------
blntechie
Looks like X.1 releases are the way to upgrade in .NET Core. I don’t know why
I never found out that X.1 series are the LTS releases.

~~~
pdwetz
That's just been the case for 2.1 and 3.1, future versions will jump a version
each year (next is v5) with every other year being LTS. Of course, we'll see
if it actually goes as planned. I don't think I've seen them change course
from the announcement last year.

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-
net-5/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-net-5/)

------
bilekas
That seems really short lived! The upgrade sounds like it's going to be a bit
of a headache too.

~~~
ygra
Non-LTS releases are supported for three months after the next version has
been released. 3.1 is supported for quite a while longer.

------
polskibus
Is it known whether NET 5 will require new VS version (ie. 2021)? I'd love to
upgrade to net core 3 but I don't want to upgrade everything again in a couple
of months.

~~~
oaiey
.NET 5 will be a current release and .NET 6 will be a LTS if I remember right.

~~~
sunnyP
Yes, that looks correct to the roadmap.
[https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md#upcomi...](https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/roadmap.md#upcoming-
ship-dates)

